# Smooth Colored Beauty - New APHA mare!



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, after the entire traumatic experience I was talking to my friends about how heartbroken I was, but also how I did need a second horse in general so I guess I had to start looking all over again.

I don't wanna sound like "Oh she's dead, time for a new one!" I spoke to the vets repeatedly, I spent nights up administering fluids to her thru IV tubes, and did everything I possibly could and I completely accept that and can move on accordingly.

Well a friend I had met on facebook asked me if I was still interested in her mare. I had found her mare on craigslist originally but she was WAY outta my price range. Then I found the girl on facebook (via the same picture on the APHA group page) and we started talking and became pretty good friends.

So after Liberty died she brought up me buying Gypsy (Smooth Colored Beauty) her 5 y/o 15hh Bay/White APHA mare. The best part is she lowered the price considerably and is allowing payments. She's even trailering her to me from 5 hrs away with no qualms. I'm super excited since the mare is broke (fresh from the trainers) and is a very pretty girl.

So, what do you guys think?
Here she is!

Her as a 3 year old:









Face shot - 2 blue eyes!









Left side:









Right side:









Trail time!









And ones from at the trainers:


















And of course, my favorite lol:







​


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

im sorry about your other mare :[ that was tragic!
but congrats on this new girl shes gorgeous!!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

She is Beautiful! sorry about Liberty, that really sucks! But I say, she is a really nice looking mare!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

She was actually my top choice had money not been a factor in the first place, but she was priced over 2000 more than Liberty so the decision was pretty simple. However she is current on farrier, all vaccines, floated, loads/clips/saddles, trail rides, crosses water/creeks/leads/follows, is easy to catch, and an easy keeper. I couldn't pass her up twice!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

She's a good looking girl! Good luck with her.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow look at that color.... She is a beauty!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Ooh! Congrats! She is quite a looker! Are you going to breed her to Poco this year?

And so sorry about Liberty


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

NO WAY! I soooo wanted that mare a year ago! she was in FL some where I think. The ad was on horse topia. I had it saved. I thought she had sold. O_O


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yea she was in FL at that time. She pulled the ad to put her into training and ten put her for sale again. Then decided not to sell her since she's being soooo good! But I got lucky n convinced her! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Im sorry too hear about your mare , its hard to lose a close friend. 
Your new horse is beautiful , I also love her registered name !
Good luck in the future with this girl.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Hehe, she looks like she stuck her head in a bucket of wet paint. Adorable!! I think she'll make a great new addition, and kudos to that lady for helping you out.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm very excited about her! She gets delivered on the 12th! The lady has even been sending me short videos of her tacking up, untacking, loading into trailer, round penning, etc.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Ohhhh man! I bet the excitement just gets to be so much seeing videos! Lol I know I would be so friggin hyped up. lol


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

shes soooo pretty n.n i'm sorry about your last horse ;( so sad but this one is gorgus i bet your really excited!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

She arrives today!!!! In like under 3 hrs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful mare! Im SO sorry about your other mare, what a shame...


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

So I'm not terribly fond of the name Gypsy... I have been thinking maybe Aurora. Any ideas?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry about Liberty.

Gee if I had the money and the parents approval,you might have a hijacked horsie on the run. That horse is just gorgeous!!!!!! And I usually don't care for bald face horses.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> She arrives today!!!! In like under 3 hrs!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You must post pics of her!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> Sorry about Liberty.
> 
> Gee if I had the money and the parents approval,you might have a hijacked horsie on the run. That horse is just gorgeous!!!!!! And I usually don't care for bald face horses.


I agree. I've never been a fan of bald faced horses either with two exceptions... Her and Spooks Gotta Gun. I'm super super excited!

Name ideas people!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

Have a great time today!!! post lots of pics! She is beautiful!!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Post pics as soon as you have time!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Quickie pics. More to follow!

But I did get to take her for a nice ride today (though not long since it was 105 with heat index!). She stops and backs like a dream, sidepasses, is easy to rein, has nice smooth transitions from walk to trot, trot to canter, and back down. All in all I'm impressed, she needs some tuning but she's only had about 60-90 days under saddle so it's much more impressive! 

She does need a few pounds on her tho.














































More when I can get a chance and when I finally let them out tonight hopefully!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Is it just me, or has she gotten prettier. 

And when you get 50-75 pounds on her, lock her up. Because I'm sure people will be begging to get a look at her.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Some weight and some muscle and she is gonna be amazing looking! Thinking of adding a little paprika to the mix to help darken her coat back up as well, but trust me her personality makes her 10x's prettier than the pictures do! She needs some confidence built up yet but she is very willing.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

ohhhhhhhh she's such a stunner!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have also decided to go ahead and name her Aurora... those it is quickly becoming "Aura" instead lol. Either way it fits


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Holy wow - that mare is GORGEOUS! I hope you enjoy a long, happy life together!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Best wishes with your new girl! She's gorgeous, that's for sure!!!  

I've said it before, but I am truly sorry about Liberty.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

and a few more...


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

she's going to be an absolute stunner cos she's already gorgeous, aura and aurora are both really pretty names.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

soooo gorgus and that name is perfect!!! i luv it


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Turned them out this morning finally. I left them in yesterday since it was too hot in the afternoon anyways and didn't cool off til' dark...

I always have that moment of fear turning new horses out together but Poco was a complete gentleman approaching her and after she squealed at him he trotted away like it was nothing and began grazing. She soon followed and they are out there together like they have been together their whole lives. I'm so lucky to have a stallion who is so respectful of his humans and his fellow equines 

PICTURE TIME!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

she is gorgeous!!! in that last pic her eyes look almost teal! its awsome :] 
congrats with her :]


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

she is a gorgeous girl. so will we be expecting a babie next year!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

reining girl said:


> she is a gorgeous girl. so will we be expecting a babie next year!!!


Yes Im hoping so!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

yay i cant wait! i love seeing all the foals. i bet there going to have one flashy baby


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Ooh! I can't wait for the baby! It's going to be a stunner! 
Aurora is gorgeous! I want her! Don't come looking in Ontario if she mysteriously goes missing...


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I love her sky blue eyes! And yay for baby horsies!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Glad to hear she made it home safely, and is doing well!


----------

